# Distances?



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

In the years past I have fished from the elbow back to the nipple. I am trying to get a good distance from Pensacola to the squiggles. I have a 2670 Glacier Bay and plan to leave about midnight and run about 8 to 10 knots going out to be there by daylight, is this doable and is it worth the run? Thanks


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

should be about 80 miles from P-Cola i think its closer out of Destin


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's about 70 miles from Pensacola and about 55 miles from Destin. Pensacola to the Elbow is about 55 miles so.... I guess it would depend on your fuel burn vs speed to calculate your safe range. Rule of thumb is 1/3 there 1/3 back and 1/3 reserve just in case stuff happens. May want to consider packing along an aux tank.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

*Why?*

If your leaving pcola and want to go 80-90 miles go SW. It is ridiculously more productive over that way for tunas and bills. I fish the squiggles out of destin occassionally because it is 50 miles. If I'm running 85 I'm even going SW or at least deep into the canyon S of the spur. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

atlantacapt said:


> If your leaving pcola and want to go 80-90 miles go SW. It is ridiculously more productive over that way for tunas and bills. I fish the squiggles out of destin occassionally because it is 50 miles. If I'm running 85 I'm even going SW or at least deep into the canyon S of the spur. Just my 2 cents.


Agreed. Go to the Spur or the rigs


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice, I want to target wahoo and Billfish. So following anything beyound the 100 line west of the nipple would be good?


----------

